# Need a new compact camera with Raw shooting



## Andrew Hayton (Sep 24, 2009)

As the title says, I am after a compact camera that has the ability to take RAW files. My wife used to have a Fuji e55' but that just bit the dust as it fell off the pram into a puddle. Fuji don't do a small camera now and wondered if anyone had any suggestions. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 24, 2009)

Michael Reichman reviewed some recently. See Luminous Landscape


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 8, 2009)

It may be a bit too obvious to mention but have you checked out the Canon G11 (due out this month-Oct. '9)? The K7 looks more like a small standard DSLR to me.


----------



## Bruce J (Oct 8, 2009)

I love my Canon G9. Brother-in-law has a G1' that I lust after. Kind of depends on what kind of shooting you plan to do w/ it and how 'compact' it needs to be. The G9 is the camera I grab when I don't expect to do any shooting, but want to have a camera with me, just in case. I also use it a lot for informal travel photography and family events. It's not a DSLR, but within its limits, a very nice, small camera. Only use it in RAW mode.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2009)

Your original post does not give much indication of what you mean by compact or whether that is limited to a compact SLR or the typical P&S cameras.  For me the sensor size is critical. While I would love to have a full frame DSLR, my budget says 'It ain't gonna happen." So, APS-C is my "standard" and anything with a smaller sensor is "Compact" 

A small camera that has some appeal to me is the Olympus PEN E-P1 with a 4/3 sensor size. Also there is the Pentax X7'. An interesting addition is the Samsung NX which sports an electronic viewfinder, Interchangable lenses and an APS-C sensor.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the info. It is a compact camera for the wife that I am after but one preferably that shoots in a raw format so things can be tweaked better after capture. For her she needs something pocket sized.


----------



## fullkoll (Oct 8, 2009)

As earlier said I would recommend the Lumix GF-1 with 2'mm/ 1.7. (the LL-link)
Not the smallest and certainly not the cheapest, but a very attractive combination. I just ordered one


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2009)

[quote author=Andrew Hayton link=topic=7925.msg549'5#msg549'5 date=1255'14'62]
Thanks Guys for the info. It is a compact camera for the wife that I am after but one preferably that shoots in a raw format so things can be tweaked better after capture. For her she needs something pocket sized.
[/quote] The Olympus PEN EP-1 fits that requirement and the 4/3ds Sensor size will be larger than any other P&S pocket camera on the market


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 8, 2009)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=7925.msg549'8#msg549'8 date=1255'152'1]
[quote author=Andrew Hayton link=topic=7925.msg549'5#msg549'5 date=1255'14'62]
Thanks Guys for the info. It is a compact camera for the wife that I am after but one preferably that shoots in a raw format so things can be tweaked better after capture. For her she needs something pocket sized.
[/quote] The Olympus PEN EP-1 fits that requirement and the 4/3ds Sensor size will be larger than any other P&S pocket camera on the market
[/quote]

Thom Hogan had a very interesting review of this camera. You may want to have a read at his website:  http://www.bythom.com/olympusep1review.htm .

--Ken


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 9, 2009)

I was looking at the G9 then the G1' came out but had too many pixels and too much noise ( a backward step). Now the G11 looks very tempting at 1'MP and high ISO performance (Canon listened to the bad feedback on the G1' I think). I'm hoping to pick one up in a couple of weeks to replace my ageing Casio which has been brilliant despite being dropped several times and plunged into sandy beaches by the kids. They will inherit the Casio so that my G11 is safe !


----------

